# Scotland Meet 16th Dec 1pm Perth



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok been a while since last meet and speaking to dave have came up with a date..

Now there wont be any demos am afraid just chat and some grub which i hope this will suit all.

*Date:* 16th Dec 2007

*Location:* 
The Famous Bein Inn
Glenfarg
Perth & Kinross
Scotland, UK
PH29PY

*Time:* 1pm onwards

As said no demos but plenty of chat.

So Stick your names down for the meet and some food.

1.Grizzle
2.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

1. Grizzle
2. Dave KG


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

I'll attend this one, work permitting 

1. Grizzle
2. Dave KG
3. nSanity (work permitting)


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

1. Grizzle
2. Dave KG
3. nSanity (work permitting)
4. V12MSM (I will be, before you chumps pipe up )


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Damn, I'll be in Florida. Maybe next time.


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Hopefully be there. I'm down in Telford on the Saturday so depends if i travel back on the Saturday or early Sunday. 

1. Grizzle
2. Dave KG
3. nSanity (work permitting)
4. V12MSM (I will be, before you chumps pipe up )
5. Lou_m


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Bump this baby up ^


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I should be able to make this one, although earlier would be ideal for me lol

Come on guys support your local meet!

1. Grizzle
2. Dave KG
3. nSanity (work permitting)
4. V12MSM (I will be, before you chumps pipe up )
5. Lou_m
6. S-X-I


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

1. Grizzle
2. Dave KG
3. nSanity (work permitting)
4. V12MSM (I will be, before you chumps pipe up )
5. Lou_m
6. S-X-I
7. BM - Stu (work permitting)


----------



## RS4 (Jul 17, 2007)

Sorry, wont manage....away from home


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

1. Grizzle
2. Dave KG
3. nSanity (work permitting)
4. V12MSM (I will be, before you chumps pipe up )
5. Lou_m
6. S-X-I
7. BM - Stu (work permitting
8. Commslink

Diane is up for this too  (She is Commslink on here...)


----------



## CommsLink (Jul 16, 2007)

Yup, I'll be there. I've just never posted before.

Oh...hang on...just did!

-Diane


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

1. Grizzle
2. Dave KG
3. nSanity (work permitting)
4. V12MSM (I will be, before you chumps pipe up )
5. Lou_m
6. S-X-I
7. BM - Stu (work permitting
8. Commslink
9. Stu + Holly

Bryan doesn't have internet at the moment, but Stuart and Holly will be coming along for this too so I've posted up for them


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Excellent should be good


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

sorry cant make it as i`ve got a wedding on the 15th 

but have a good meet guys:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Maybe we should just leave the meet for Dave, Diane, Stu and Holly. This thing is turning into a couple day out lol


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm getting some more work done on my car at Star on the Saturday so if its running nicely i shall maybe make an appearance, will have to wash the car though as it hasnt been mitt washed in over 2 months and i cant see out the back window just now


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

maybe maybe not sure will ahve a look in my diary:newbie:


----------



## ericd (Aug 20, 2006)

1. Grizzle
2. Dave KG
3. nSanity (work permitting)
4. V12MSM (I will be, before you chumps pipe up )
5. Lou_m
6. S-X-I
7. BM - Stu (work permitting
8. Commslink
9. Stu + Holly
10. ericd


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Cool the tables prov booked for 10 so anymore i dont think it would be a hassle.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Clark said:


> I'm getting some more work done on my car at Star on the Saturday so if its running nicely i shall maybe make an appearance, will have to wash the car though as it hasnt been mitt washed in over 2 months and i cant see out the back window just now


Give my regards to Jim - from the happy man with the now very nippy red mk2 TT


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

1. Grizzle
2. Dave KG
3. nSanity (work permitting)
4. V12MSM (I will be, before you chumps pipe up )
5. Lou_m
6. S-X-I
7. BM - Stu (work permitting
8. Commslink
9. Stu + Holly
10. ericd
11.Cheechy

I'll try and make this seeing as how its quite local this time


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Would folk like to confirm if they are still coming to this please


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Myself and Diane will be there.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Still waiting on bits from Eibach Germany so my car wont be getting its bits fitted untill the 22nd now so i wont be coming along unfortunately


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Still hoping to be there.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

I've never been to a meet before!!! :S Am i welcome! lol


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Definately mate


----------



## stu324 (Apr 12, 2007)

yes iam still going. Will see you all there:thumb:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> Definately mate


ok! May fire along. I'm on route to aberdeen!!


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Did someone mention Star..ah the good old days!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

so thats 12 ppl for sunday...actually maybe 13 Grumpybob maybe coming.. i'll fire an email to the pub an mention its around 15 for lunch.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm getting hell of a hungry right now!


----------



## RS Grant (Apr 13, 2007)

What time will people be there from.. I'm going to be in work for 11am tomorrow, but heard that it might be starting around 10am? If so, then I'll swing by on my way into Perth. 


Cheers,
Grant


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

I believe we are meeting up for a news and some grub. So I will be there for 1pm


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh around 12pm lunch at 1..ish


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

Gonna have to pull out of this one, as I need to work tomo


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

1. Grizzle
2. Dave KG
3. nSanity (work permitting)
4. V12MSM (I will be, before you chumps pipe up )
5. Lou_m
6. S-X-I
7. BM - Stu (work permitting
8. Commslink
9. Stu + Holly
10. ericd
11.Cheechy
12+13 SURFERROSA + Junior

:thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

I am extremely sorry, and this is gay doing this last minute.

But, I haven't started a report that I have to hand in for tomorrow for uni, worth 40%.

Give me all the abuse you want, and if I need to pay for missing, let me know how much it costs.

Again, really sorry,
Mark


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

got ur text no worrys mate,


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> I am extremely sorry, and this is gay doing this last minute.
> 
> But, I haven't started a report that I have to hand in for tomorrow for uni, worth 40%.
> 
> ...


Yeah that will cost you a maintenance detail on my car please:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great meet today guys.

Just like to say thanks to Grizz for arranging it.

You can't beat some good food and a good chat, shame about the service though.

It was nice to meet up with everyone again, i'm looking forward to more meets in the new year :thumb:


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

Sorry i missed this one guys, last minute work call out. See you at the next one.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

pete330 said:


> Yeah that will cost you a maintenance detail on my car please:thumb:


:lol: Nice try, although I do still feel bad.


----------

